# Soap mold question



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

With the box that Brushy has, you would make a cut through the center of the loaf to make two loaves and then cut your bars to thickness.

My molds make the loaves to length and width and fits perfectly in a plastic miter box. I then cut them to thickness with a 10" mud knife.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

My wife is telling me what to write and she's telling me that she cuts hers after it becomes firm but before it fully cures. She usually gives it 24 -48 hours. It is still soft enough that the edges stay crisp and sharp. If it cures completely, it becomes brittle and the edges crumble as she cuts it. She's been using a kitchen knife, but just changed to a short spackling or drywall puddy knife and recommends it.

Papa made the mold from scraps. The inside deminsions are: 
width 3 1/2" 
Length 12 1/2"
Depth 2 3/4"

There is a kerf through the mold 1" from one end to serve as a slicing guide. She lines it with butcher paper for the 24 hr cure. Removes the paper and cuts it into 1" slices. She then cures these layed out in a cardboard box covered with towels to retain the heat. 

Lining the box is a hassel for her, so I'm going to make her a block the same deminsions as the inside of the box. She will be able to mold her paper around the block "blank", tape it up nice and then transfer the formed lining to the mold.

She teaches classes at the library some, so keep posting the questions. Everyone can help you.


----------



## sugar bandit #2 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Thanks for the tips!*

Thank you very much for the helpful advice. I've got a couple books on the way as well. I'm looking forward trying this out.

God Bless


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

wayacoyote said:


> Lining the box is a hassel for her, so I'm going to make her a block the same deminsions as the inside of the box. She will be able to mold her paper around the block "blank", tape it up nice and then transfer the formed lining to the mold.


Excellent idea waya!! Yer a genius!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

waya: I am a visual kinda person. Can you post pictures of this?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

chef, it is essentially a loaf, like a bread pan with straight sides. Your slices of bread are your soaps.

I do the same thing with a couple modifications...
I use freezer paper (instead of butcher paper). I think it releases the soap better.
I made my mold the same length as the width of my freezer paper. I cut the paper to the needed width and add a thin strip for the ends (I don't worry that the ends are "open" at the corners). I generally pour at medium trace when it is not as runny anymore.
Petra


----------

